# Frightened and Scared - Going from Home Insem to Clinic!



## tinabean (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi

We have an appointment tomorrow with Liverpool Women's Hospital - Hewitt Centre for private treatment.  I am frightened and scared!  Would really like them to say yes your tests you had a few months ago (March-June 10) are ok to go with and you can have DIUI.  It probably wont be as easy.

Has anyone had DIUI at age 42 with a high BMI and had success??

Any answers welcome.

Thanks

Tina


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

wishing you luckhow did your appt go?
L


----------



## jessica60 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear your news tina. We are now in the same boat, AF this morning, so another month down the drain.

We will be looking into the clinic route also now but will have to check this with the Kd first. We are so worried that he will not want to carry on trying with us and look elsewhere. We are just wondering why it is not working, how come some people get pregnant straight away.

Does anyone know how soon you can get started in a clinic?? And does anyone know of any clinics that dont have this 6 month quarrantine for kd.

Thanks

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww

x x


----------



## tinabean (Jan 23, 2011)

JJ1 - Thanks for asking.

Jessica60 - We had been referred by our GP - think you have to do it that way.  All clinics will insist on the KD being quarantined so I believe its the HFEA not the clinic I think.

AFM - We had our app Thursday - expecting him to say that IUI would be an option, he was pushing for IVF - however the last time we saw a consultant there he said that my HSG was OK. All clear.  However this one said I had a slight problem as I had had an air bubble on the HSG and the fluid did not spill properly on one side.  Surely anyone can have an air bubble!  I did turn a few times whilst they did it and it did spill, the ultrasound  woman said it was nothing to worry about.

Our next step was DI blood tests (how much!!), LH, FSH and prolactin, and a referral to the counselling team and the IVF team to discuss which option is best - we really want IUI as we know we can have more goes (££), and I don't fancy the drugs for IVF.

They managed to get some blood after 4 attempts (I am not a good bleeder) but I am going back on Monday for the LH, FSH, prolactin tests.

My understanding is that after the results of the blood tests then we can talk to the donor team to see if they have any swimmers for us?  Trying to find anyone who has used their bank.

I feel like I am running out of time, but that's not the impression that I was given yesterday at all.


I feel really relieved that it's somehow in someone else's hands and we don't have to sneak in and out of hotel room neither!!

Thanks for your support.

I will keep you posted.

Tina x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

jessica it is a **** thing that KD have to be quarantined, hence the 6 months wait. I went to my first clinic with my KD after doing home insens for months- then after we changed clinics we just went as 'partners'' but you have to be prepared to answer questions about your realtionship, fortunately we had a problem low sperm count and I was a poor responder so there was the reason why as a 'couple' we didn't get pregnant.
My kd is  a gay man with his own long term partner.


As for gettig started in a clinic I rang up self referred and made an appt no GP needed. Where abouts in the UK are you? I am London.

For us the relief going to a clinic was immense as I felt it was me co-ordinating the home scans. Also my donor could pop into the clinic at times that were conveniant for him to deposit, have bloods etc

Some clinics have their own donors available and others have to wait or you can import from ESB or US sperm banks.

Good luck


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Tinabean - I've had both IUI & IVF. Don't let the drugs etc for IVF put you off (easier said than done I know). I was gutted when my 3rd IUI didn't work & knew it was IVF next. However, I found the IVF drugs not bad at all, in fact I would rather them to clomid anyday (not sure what drugs if any you are using for IUI). Not trying to 'sell' IVF to you but just wanted to reassure it's not that bad if you have to go there - hopefully not!!


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi tina,

I hope things are progressing nicely for you... We had DIUI on the nhs in Manchester, none of them worked and we switched the IVF. Like welshginge has said, don't let the drugs for IVF out you off. Some ppl have no side affects, some get a few and a very few struggle. But you have a clinic full of staff there who support you through it all.

Good luck in your journey 

K
Xx


----------



## tinabean (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi all

Just been back to LWH today - well Northwest Fertility.  Got told there is nothing wrong with my tubes after all grrr.  DIUI is an option (its our only option for £££'s)  However its a one year waiting list for sperm!!

Now off to find another clinic with no waiting list for sperm armed with our tests results after the CF comes back.  Importing sperm is not an option.

Probably go to MFS - going to contact them tomorrow - with a list of questions.  Including do we get counselling in Liverpool and then move to them - has anyone had tests and counselling and then moved clinics??

Katena - did you use MFS??

Thanks  

Tina x


----------



## Starz (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Tina, 

We had all tests, councelling and three cycles of DIUI at one clinic and then moved somewhere else. The new clinic were happy to accept us and our results from the previous clinic so we didn't have to go through the whole process again.

We changed clinics because the first wanted us to take lots of drugs after three failed IUIs even though i was only 27 with no fertility issues.  Our second clinic was so much better that we have stayed with them for our two other pregnancies depsite living over 2 hour drive away.

Hope you find somewhere with a shorter waiting list

Starz


----------



## tinabean (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi all

We now have our appointment at MFS on 29th Nov consultant and counselling on the same day!  I have had my smear test - which only took a week to come back via the NHS as well!!  We now have all of our test results just waiting on the CF one.

Really excited now.

T x


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Tina,
We had our first set of treatments at MFS (as a result we conceived Jacob    ) We then moved to Exeter as it is much nearer to us. We did not need to repeat tests or counselling when we moved clinics even though over a year had passed since we had been to MFS. We found MFS very supportive-they are all trained in counselling. But they have alot of staff so over our four IUIs we saw many nurses and doctors and never had a feeling of continuity of care but everyone was lovely. Very best of luck xxx


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Tina

We have had all our treatment with MFS and have found them great. I have had some difficulty with my IUIs with my DD due to positioning but the consultant was always there if the nurses struggled. I have to say that I have got to know them really well over the last 4 years and the nurses ~(I have seen 3 of them) are great, really friendly and put you at ease when they are doing the treatment and they leave you to rest afterwards so don't feel you have to jump up and go.

I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## tinabean (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi

Thanks so much for your words of encouragement. 

They are lovely at MFS.  Our appointment could not of gone better. Consultant was dead impressed with my synopsis of my test results (I am very organised).  He explained that we had the same chance of success with IUI and IVF. We were happy to hear an honest opinion. Even better we are good to go on my next period. It's so exciting. 

I am now going to keep take pregnacare plus, stock up on brazil nuts, pineapple juice and try and exercise and eat the best I can. 

Thanks for your support.

Tina. Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Tina that is great news- here's hoping the next month flies by!
L


----------

